# Stone Chip Touchup - Moondust Silver



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I posted up this pic of two massive stone chips on my bonnet a couple of times in the past, most recently in the help section because I didnt understand how to go about using the lacquer from paints4u. I ordered the two seperate paint / lacquer 30ml bottles.

Breezy's guide gave me the confidence to go ahead with it even though iv heard on here that silvers tricky to get a good match with (seems to be a topic quite talked about lately) I thought Id post my process so far and will update it tomorrow when it comes to wetsanding.

I clayed the areas and wiped with IPA as instructed then using pure paint and the little wool spear tips provided by paints4u started filling the chips with a tiny amount just to start the filling process. I left this to dry for a few hours, Even though it doesn't look like it in the pic the colour was significantly lighter than the surround paint once it had dried so I decided to mix some lacquer in the paint and fill in the rest this way. It did the trick and Im very happy with my process so far.

Before Pic










First stage of filling with just paint










After another application of a paint/lacquer mix (now proud of the surface)


















From a Distance










I used the same technique for another scrap at the top of the bonnet, two pretty large chips on the door frame and for a proper wide scratch down to the primer on the rear wing.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

good job, looking forward to the wetsanding / finished results


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

nice. 
see, i'm a little confused about the whole stone chip filling on a clearcoated car. Yours is a silver, is that a silver with a lacquer on top? You mixed in some lacquer with the colour and then added it? I'm pretty sure mines clearcoated but when do you use the clearcoat?

(sorry for all the noob questions, i just dont want to mess it all up...)


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

egon said:


> nice.
> see, i'm a little confused about the whole stone chip filling on a clearcoated car. Yours is a silver, is that a silver with a lacquer on top? You mixed in some lacquer with the colour and then added it? I'm pretty sure mines clearcoated but when do you use the clearcoat?
> 
> (sorry for all the noob questions, i just dont want to mess it all up...)


Well there's two ways you can do it from what I understand. mix the paint/lacquer or apply the paint then the lacquer on top. I did set out to do each stage seperately paint > Lacquer but what I ended up doing because of the sheer size and extremness of the chips was use pure paint first to fill in the main dips (2nd pic down) then mix the lacquer with the paint (about 30/70 40/60 so more lacquer than paint) then build it up slightly over the surrounding paint. This way there will be a lacquer finish once its wetsanded down and hopefully will fade in well, we'll see tomorrow


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:

Nice to see the finished article.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I got everything ready, paper, water with fairy liquid and allowed them to soak for 15 mins then begun sanding down the chips beginning with 2500 grit and ending with 3000, the colour match is perfect but I noticed the edge of the two chips on the bonnet were becoming more visable as it flatten out (this applied to the couple on the door frame also) so you could see see the outlines which I obviously wasn't happy about. I put this down to being over cautious with the amount of paint I applied, there wasn't enough paint to lip the edges of the chips. I therefore reapplied the paint and hopefully tomorrow will be job done and I'll post the final results


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Had a very busy weekend (another wedding) so finally got round to finishing off my little chip filling project. The marks are still evident (esp the two larger chips on the bonnet) but 90% better anyway so im happy but I guess you could always think it could have gone better. The smaller one's are only visable very close up, and the deep scratch has just been masked really and still visable but least its not the black line that it was before.

Two main bonnet chips


















Upper bonnet chip









Two chips on door frame









one chip further back on door frame









Rear wing scratch


----------



## ZeBurning (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi,
Thx for the review.
Did you already compare this to other system like Langka for example ? (no wetsanding but chemical remover)


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

No, no comparisons, stone chip touchup's seem to boom on here recently and thought it would help others to see the degree to which (myself in this case) a person with no previous experience can fix up blemishes on their own motor.

I went with paints4u because of the praise from other members on here, not aware of Langka


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

That looks so much better greyfox. Nice one. Its spurred me on to have a go at mine now...Nice job!


----------



## ZeBurning (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, I understand... I was just looking for a solution to avoid wetsanding...

Good job anyway !


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Well done mate :thumb: And thanks for updating the thread.

Tony


----------



## mrscott (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice one! :thumb:
That's given me a little more confidence to get me started with the bonnet on my chips!


----------

